# Blast from the Past: The Addams Family



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

The Addams Family consists of Gomez and Morticia Addams and their two children, Pugsley and Wednesday. Also included are Uncle Fester, Grandmama, the hairy Cousin Itt, and the butler, Lurch.

Cast:
Jackie Coogan 
Role: Uncle Fester
Carolyn Jones 
Role: Morticia Addams
Ted Cassidy 
Role: Lurch
Felix Silla 
Role: Cousin Itt 
Lisa Loring 
Role: Wednesday Addams 
Blossom Rock 
Role: Grandmama 
John Astin 
Role: Gomez Addams 
Ken Weatherwax 
Role: Pugsley Addams


----------



## Dave (Oct 30, 2006)

Another classic TV series. Much, much better than those recent films, and much better than _The Munsters_.


----------



## lordoftime (Nov 4, 2006)

Recent? They were made in 1991 and 1993! I dont count Addams Family Reunion, by the way, as it isn't even the same cast as in the first 2!


----------



## rune (Nov 5, 2006)

I prefer the 1991 movie, really enjoyed it


----------



## lordoftime (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeh it was the best of the three movies by far. A little music from Hammer didnt hurt either.


----------

